
Show HN: Teach, Learn and Improve your sport, music and art skills - dimasf
https://skillmint.com
======
dimasf
We've just recently launched a feature to be able to book private lessons from
local teachers and coaches through our platform (that's in addition to what
our platform already allowed to do which was to be able to find local activity
partners on the same level to practice your skills with).

We've already got a few dozens of private teachers signed up, but now it's
time to turn to demand side and start bringing clients to them. We're kind of
trying different things now with not much success. Any input on the
recommended approach is much appreciated!

